
Saudis preparing to admit Jamal Khashoggi died during interrogation - rayvy
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/15/middleeast/saudi-khashoggi-death-turkey/index.html
======
justtopost
Sounds like a polite way to say 'Murdered by prolonged torture' to me. I would
be curious if they can present any evidence to the contrary.

